# Toyota And Outbacks



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello, I'm really conflicted about my trailer purchase. It would be way easier if I had a more powerful TV. I own a 99 toy land cruiser towing max is 6500lbs. I also own a 2000 Tundra 4x4 towing max of 7200lbs. I'm looking at small trailers like the Antigua 215sso @3790 lbs. I'm also looking at the 21rs outback due to size and weight but in the brochure the 21rs weight is 4300lbs. Thats not a big difference from the 25rss it is listed at 4695. Why not get the bigger one for only 400lbs more? Also listed on the back of the brochure for half ton towables is the 23krs but it's heavier than the 25rss by 100lbs??? Help. I'm confused.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's a few things to think about. First, the tow rating on both of your vehicles is the maximum advertised rating which you should not assume your vehicles have. The maximum rating assumes that the vehicle is equipped with a towing differential and transmission cooler. You need to do some research to confirm whether your vehicles really qualify for these ratings.

Second, the maximum tow rating usually assumes that there's only one person in the vehicle. You should subract the added weight of the family and cargo you're hauling from the maximum tow rating.

Third, as a good rule of thumb you should aviod exceeding 70% to 80% of your maximum towing capacity. This is especially critical if you intend to go on any long trips or tow through hilly areas.

Fourth, the listed weight for a camper is typically the dry weight of the camper without options. By the time you throw in a weight distribution hitch, options, propane, water and whatever else the family wants to take along the camper will actually be several hundred pounds heavier.

Finally, you need to also remember to take into consideration wheelbase. The longer the wheelbase the better the stability. Also, you'll need a good weight distribution hitch.

Unless you're only planning on towing in flat areas for fairly short distances I would aviod the Land Cruiser for all of the campers you mentioned.

Signed Stacey's Husband


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

D

We have a 23RS and 2003 Tundra 4x4. The Tundra does a good job here where we live on the east coast. Very comfortable with this combo.

Will


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Stacey said:


> Here's a few things to think about. First, the tow rating on both of your vehicles is the maximum advertised rating which you should not assume your vehicles have. The maximum rating assumes that the vehicle is equipped with a towing differential and transmission cooler. You need to do some research to confirm whether your vehicles really qualify for these ratings.
> 
> Second, the maximum tow rating usually assumes that there's only one person in the vehicle. You should subract the added weight of the family and cargo you're hauling from the maximum tow rating.
> 
> ...


very well stated Stacey's DH!!

Remember, the listed weights are dry weights and you should add another 1000 pounds as a rule of thumb. I think the best advice you will get is from folks like Will who have the combo you are proposing. better yet, ask you dealer to take the trailer in question out for a test tow and see for yourself.

We love our outback!!

good luck with your decision.

scott


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Dhaley3 said:


> Why not get the bigger one for only 400lbs more?
> [snapback]82756[/snapback]​


Remember that Outback's two option packages (that every trailer comes with) weigh 500 pounds. Then add you and your family's weight. Then add the weight of all your stuff (including two full propane tanks!). Now take your towing capacity times 80%. See where you land. I have a guess....

Randy


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rather then looking at the dry weight, always look for the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating, and ensure that your tow rating is about 80% higher. The dry weight are basically estimates and should not be used in determining if you can tow or not. I have the 21RS and its GVWR is 6000 pounds, so I ensured that my TV can tow 7500 pounds. 80% of 7500 pounds = 6000 pounds. Keep in ming that when you add yourself and your wife and kins (if you have any







), and all the gear you carry in the TV, this will reduce your towing capacity proportionally.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OH BOY! I live for this conversation. Here, let me throw some dynamite into this conversation.

First of all let me say I have been towing my 28BHS with an '01 Tundra 4x4 for a couple of years. While I don't tow into any really steep mountains I have towed it up to 5,000 feet.

I have NEVER had occasion to want or need "more power". The Tundra has tons of torque and a solid transmission to deliver it. As for wheelbase, the Tundra handles the demands of our setup with aplomb.

As everyone's arguments seem to point out, you can never have too much power or wheelbase. That being said, it is possible to have enough and I have enough. I don't drive like an idiot. I don't try to pass on uphill grades. I don't overload my trailer with unreasonable amounts of cargo either. Since I don't dry camp there is no necessity for carrying water. I don't bring every tool, toy and/or amusement under the son. We pack our clothes carefully. We typically buy most of our food after we setup but wouldn't hesitate to carry it if we needed to.

A good weight-distribution hitch is a must along with a good brake controller. Drive defensively and drive as though you are five car lengths in front of yourself. Contrary to popular belief, you should always practice these habits, even if you are pulling a 21" trailer with a FreightLiner.

What it always comes down to is what you feel comfortable at handling. I refute the notion that there is a magic formula for towing because you can't boil it down to only power and wheelbase. While I feel perfectly comfortable with my setup I don't think I would feel comfortable with much more trailer behind me. That's me. Maybe you wouldn't be comfortable with my setup. I would try it out and if it doesn't work for you, try a different combination.

How'd I do guys? Did I stir up the pot enough?

Love,

Reverie


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I tow our 26RS with a 2002 Tundra 4x4. After redoing the weight dist. hitch multiple times(until I felt comfortable) and adding the Prodigy brake controller(good God I coulda killed someone with the piece of #$#$# I had) I feel very comfortable towing with the setup I have.

IF I were to offer anything to this topic I really think the friction anti-sway is not good enough if you are going to push up against your tow limits. I would ply these fine pages and pick some brains on antisway. I would also get out of those Chinese tires Outback is famous for. (This will be my early season upgrade) Go over to the gallery; I had a blowout in Indiana that I blamed on road debris, but the more I read the more I think the tires were partially responsible.

As you see by my signature below, we did upgrade to the Nissan Armada, took the Outback from good Ole VA up to Minnesota and back. The Toyota just didnt have the space needed with Two teenagers and the soon to be 10 year old boy. I would have and could have done that trip with no concern as we pack rather light as a family. (teenagers can survive days on One sweatshirt and an Ipod)

Prior to the Armada we took the Outback back and forth to VA Beach twice, Cherrystone on the Eastern Shore of VA, Graves Mountain, Remington VA with the VA Float Fishermen's Assoc. with no real complaints after the brake controller upgrade.

take care and keep postin'


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie and ffbeancounter,

I stand up and applaud both of you.







Job well done.









Leon


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We have a 2001 Tundra 4x4 and a 26RS. We love this setup! We are a family of four and this combo works perfectly for us. We use a Drawtite WD hitch with 1,000 lb round bars, this is what the dealer installed and we've had zero problems with it.

In a nutshell, I'm with Reverie.







I done a "few"







mods to my Tundra - JBA headers, Unichip PnP control module, larger aftermarket tranny cooler, Prodigy brake controller and new gears (4.88's) since I'm running much larger tires than stock. Yeah, it may not be an F-350 turbo diesel, but I am comfortable with the setup, drive at a reasonable pace, leave plenty of distance in front of me and enjoy the drive.

By the way, our 26RS in "camping trim", along with about 5 gallons of water in the tanks at time of weighing, came in at 5,620 lbs according to the local public scales.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Reverie said:


> What it always comes down to is what you feel comfortable at handling. I refute the notion that there is a magic formula for towing because you can't boil it down to only power and wheelbase. While I feel perfectly comfortable with my setup I don't think I would feel comfortable with much more trailer behind me. That's me. Maybe you wouldn't be comfortable with my setup. I would try it out and if it doesn't work for you, try a different combination.
> 
> How'd I do guys? Did I stir up the pot enough?
> 
> ...


Great "pot stirring" Rev! --> I agree with you 100%. Towing "comfort" is so subjective that there is absolutely no way to apply an equation to it.

That being said, I think the combo you have chosen, should serve you just fine. The only Outback / Tundra owner that I have met and talked to is WillTy3. He is a GOOD guy and VERY trustworthy. What ever he tells you...take it to the bank!

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dhaley3,

Not much I can add, that hasn't been already stated. Obviously, the people driving them are your best source, but our own choices can sometimes blind us a little bit.

My gut feeling is that the 21 or 23 would be fine, the 25 and 26 footers are probably pushing the limits, and in spite of what my esteemed colleague Reverie says, I think a 28 footer is just plain too big for that rig. Sorry Rev! If it works for you, great, but I would sure be leary of that setup!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sidewinder

Thanks for your kind words!!

Will


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dhaley3,
> 
> Not much I can add, that hasn't been already stated. Obviously, the people driving them are your best source, but our own choices can sometimes blind us a little bit.
> 
> ...


I understand and I am not offended in any way. If I had any reservation about my setup in the beginning it was with the length and not the weight. Granted, the weight numbers are seldom spot-on accurate but not many people realize the weight difference between the 25RSS and the 28BHS was 280 lbs. If I were planning on a lot of dry camping, towing with a full load or unwilling to practice much weight restraint in my provisioning I wouldn't have attempted this rig. Because I understand the dynamics and have experience and applied training in towing I feel comfortable with my setup.

Reverie


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

It's not just about pulling power...

If a vehicle is approaching its towing capacity but it doesn't appear to have problems towing then you may be approaching the limit of something other than the engine. You need to keep in mind that a vehicle's towing capacity is based on the weakest link in the drive train. Your rear diferential or transmission could potentially fail before your engine. If you think you're pushing past 70% to 80% of your towing capacity then at the very least you should install, or have your local mechanic install, a transmission cooler and temp gauge.

Stacey's hubby


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> OH BOY! I live for this conversation. Here, let me throw some dynamite into this conversation.
> 
> How'd I do guys? Did I stir up the pot enough?
> 
> ...


You did great! And I am in agreement with what you said.









Bill


----------

